# Classical electronic tone poem production



## K W Austin (Feb 14, 2017)

Hi from New Zealand! I'm a newbie here, with a burning ambition to produce my recently completed classical electronic tone poem. It's a 45 minute space-themed work for piano, percussion, and synthesizers, with distinct flavours of "ambient outer space" mixed with my passion for the Russian romantic composers, recorded in my studio and about to be mastered onto CD. I would like to network with like-minded people who might be able to help me with the management and promotion of this project. K W Austin.


----------

